# What Are You Listening To?



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Name the song and band ur currently listenin to while on here.

Drum Battle between Sully Erna and Shannon Larkin from Godsmack.....some WICKED beats and Sully, being a vocalist, is kicking his drummers ****!


----------



## uglyfishyay (Jan 16, 2010)

Im listining to Jace Everett- Bad things.. makes me think of nate!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Theme from The Hunt For Red October found HERE.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

"Forgiven" by Within Temptation


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Right now I'm listening to Emily by Alice in Videoland.



hXcChic22 said:


> "Forgiven" by Within Temptation


You listen to WT? That's awesome. I love them, they are my favorite band. I love how intricate their music is; I especially like the songs Mother Earth and The Heart of Everything.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Cory Lover said:


> Right now I'm listening to Emily by Alice in Videoland.
> 
> 
> 
> You listen to WT? That's awesome. I love them, they are my favorite band. I love how intricate their music is; I especially like the songs Mother Earth and The Heart of Everything.


I've never heard of them. It must be a teen thing.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha..
Salt Shaker by Ying Yang Twins


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Goin' Thru the Motions, Michael W Smith.


----------



## Cory Lover (Dec 5, 2006)

Ghost Knife said:


> I've never heard of them. It must be a teen thing.


No, they've been around for over a decade. And they aren't teen music...they have really deep lyrics and such.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Animal I have become ~ 3 Days Grace


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Suzy Q by CCR.......on aquaradio...playing the greatest tunes from the past 50 years....


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Nightwish - Wish you were here.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Cory Lover said:


> You listen to WT? That's awesome. I love them, they are my favorite band. I love how intricate their music is; I especially like the songs Mother Earth and The Heart of Everything.


Yep, my roommate last year in college (also my best friend) introduced me to them and now they are my favorite band. I have all their albums and listen to them practically every day 
She and I actually won a talent competition doing a cover of the "Somewhere" duet with Anneke that she does on the Black Symphony album.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

if you can actually sound like her girl....u've got some talent. WT is a hard band to cover.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

tori.....i salute u woman.....THATS one AMAZING cover of the song. you have done justice to it and more.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

wonder if you guys have heard Kix? the dude's got a very unique vocal range. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcEu47mR43U


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Zakk said:


> wonder if you guys have heard Kix? the dude's got a very unique vocal range. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcEu47mR43U


Very 80's, lol. 
And thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

am on an 80's trip of late. lol not surprising cos am an 80's child.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I think I have everyone beat here as far as uniqueness goes, I like to listen to pirate metal (alestorm) and viking metal (amon amarth)!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

LOL Korpiklaani - Vodka. extremly fun folk metal.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

Mozart's Requiem in D Minor!


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

"Piano Lessons Can Be Murder" by Dr. Acula


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Trains - Porqupine Tree.


----------

